
Let the hacking begin B&N's Nook has been 'rooted' - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/89098/let-hacking-begin-bns-nook-has-been-rooted
======
jws
Easy rooting.

• open unit.

• remove microSD card with OS.

• mount elsewhere.

• remove the comment character in init.rc that prevents "android debug bridge"
from starting.

• reassemble.

They also don't remind in the instructions that anyone on the planet can also
be root on your nook when it is configured this way.

